# Early 40 s Steelcraft pedal Car



## cr250mark (Mar 19, 2019)

Looking to find a little info about this car. 
First pedal Car i have owned 
Bought it recently and looking for info. 
Goods , Bads , rarity non rarity. 
Collectible or not collectible and 
Feedback of value based on condition. 

So here is what I know. 
Early steelcraft. 
Original hubcaps and wheels ( rubber tastefully replaced without removing or disturbing wheels or caps ). 
Missing horn. ( man it needs one ) !
Inverted upgraded original windshield 
Killer original bumper
Original fender lights
Original” Steelcraft “ tag on backrest seat. 
All original non disturbed paint except .....   
rear tail. 
Back very bottom had 2” rust.  
This 3” x 10” piece was cut out 
New thinner piece of metal cut in  to replace 
Welded 
Bent and molded to follow exact curve. 
Repainted only back area. 
Seat on both sides 1/2” dot seen on each side 
Seat had 2 tiny welds to resupport seat. ( hard to tell . 
Pedals crank and rest of under carriage untouched. 
Car sits , rides and displays very nice. 

Lack of knowledge. Questions my purchase. 
Is this a $1000 , $2000 or more car. 
As it sits. 

Can pm or post. 
Hopefully someone else can put this info to use. 

Thank you 
Mark


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nice Lincoln Zephyr!


----------



## Casper (Mar 19, 2019)

I thought these were supposed to be a  "Lincoln Zephyr" ..... very nice original car !!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 19, 2019)

Excellent. I have collected pedal cars off and on in the past 30 + years. I've had some nice examples. I don't collect them anymore. No room and too many other interests. This is a top end nice original example. Easy a $2000.00 car I'd say. I was into my Austin J40 for closer to $4000.00 but it was a total resto. Sold locally so still can visit it!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 19, 2019)

Casper said:


> I thought these were supposed to be a  "Lincoln Zephyr" ..... very nice original car !!



Yes! My bad!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 19, 2019)

Nashman said:


> Excellent. I have collected pedal cars off and on in the past 30 + years. I've had some nice examples. I don't collect them anymore. No room and too many other interests. This is a top end nice original example. Easy a $2000.00 car I'd say. I was into my Austin J40 for closer to $4000.00 but it was a total resto. Sold locally so still can visit it!!
> 
> View attachment 967374
> 
> ...





Great looking Austin 
Fantastic example 
Appreciate your input. Thank you !
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 19, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Yes! My bad!





Ok guys 
Yes thank you based on your info 
Lincoln zephyr is correct .
Found some nice other examples to reference. 
Maybe even late 30’s early 40’s. 
Appreciated


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 20, 2019)

Very nice, Mark - looks to be a '37-'39.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 20, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> Very nice, Mark - looks to be a '37-'39.




Always 
Damn Good to hear from you Dean !
Hope all is well out East. 

Thank you for info., Earlier the better. 
My first attempt to research these resulting In finding mostly restored shiny cars.  
Still very nice but hard to compare. 
Pricing seems to be  all over the boards. 
Years and specific models will help in narrowing my search .

Mark


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 20, 2019)

WOW Mark - mind blowing cool pedal car! Congrats


----------



## stoney (Mar 20, 2019)

Gorgeous Lincoln Zephyr. Just the right amount of use. Looks great.


----------



## Neal Andres (Sep 15, 2020)

Mark, Murray Ohio made a number of variant Lincoln Zephyrs in the late 30s up to the beginning of the war under their Steelcraft brand. Your car is specifically a 1941 example. That's the year they introduced the wheel style found on your car. I have attached a catalog page from the 41 Steelcraft catalog. You will note that the body and wheel colors match your example. As you state in your description, your car has the more favored windshield and front bumper as also shown in the 1941 catalog. Hope this helps. I realize I'm very late the party.


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2020)

Great car Mark, 30-40's Steelcrafts are my favorites and had a bunch but only kept one, a Streamliner!


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 16, 2020)

mrg said:


> Great car Mark, 30-40's Steelcrafts are my favorites and had a bunch but only kept one, a Streamliner!View attachment 1268146



Very nice  Great Sleek Lines !!

mark


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 16, 2020)

Neal Andres said:


> Mark, Murray Ohio made a number of variant Lincoln Zephyrs in the late 30s up to the beginning of the war under their Steelcraft brand. Your car is specifically a 1941 example. That's the year they introduced the wheel style found on your car. I have attached a catalog page from the 41 Steelcraft catalog. You will note that the body and wheel colors match your example. As you state in your description, your car has the more favored windshield and front bumper as also shown in the 1941 catalog. Hope this helps. I realize I'm very late the party.
> 
> View attachment 1268117
> 
> View attachment 1268118





great literature
Thanks for posting !


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 4, 2021)

Your car is probably one of the rarest of the Steelcraft Lincoln Zephyrs. Your car has the wrong tires but correct wheels and hubs. It's a gem. I know that my contribution to this conversation is late. I thought I read somewhere that you already sold this car as well.


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 7, 2021)

mrg said:


> Great car Mark, 30-40's Steelcrafts are my favorites and had a bunch but only kept one, a Streamliner!View attachment 1268146


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 8, 2021)

Neal Andres said:


> View attachment 1426223



Great looking car there !

mark


----------



## Neal Andres (Jun 8, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Great looking car there !
> 
> mark



Here is one from 1941 today with 100% original paint.


----------

